# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Làm web cho di động??? Thảo luận nào!!!

## panda41

dạo này mình đang nghiên cứu mấy cái wapsite dành cho di động
mình toàn vào trang http://xtgem.com/ để làm. rất dễ để có 1 trang web
nhưng mình muốn làm web đẹp như kiểu mấy trang web dưới đây thì phải dùng phần mềm gì, có liên quan gì đến up file lên host gì gì ko( cái này mình lơ tơ mơ lắm, đã từng mày mò làm forum nhưng chưa dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] )
http://didong.wapka.mobi/index.xhtml
http://alo.wapka.mobi/index.xhtml
ko phải mình quảng cáo đâu nhé, mình chỉ muốn biết cách làm web đó bằng "phương tiện" nào thôi
thanks những ai quan tâm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

ko ai có ý kiến gì sao? sợ thật

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

up cho cần 

________________________
bao phu nu viet nam ||tam su tinh yeu ||kien thuc lam me ||phu nu mang thai ||nhac hay ||thoi trang

----------


## vongocbao

trời thì mấy cái đó vẫn dùng mấy chương trình viết web đó

----------


## tuananh22794

thì bạn cầ có kiến thức về lập trình web đi.

----------


## shincodon9x

> trời thì mấy cái đó vẫn dùng mấy chương trình viết web đó


chương trình nào vậy? bạn có thể nói rõ hơn dc ko? thanks

----------

